# photshop these bad boys..



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ownage....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL..THE DUDE WITH THE TWINS CAP...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

necroxeon said:


> damn !!1 Thats a good question ??????
> [snapback]971549[/snapback]​


The dude in the black cap and red cap should turn into something funny. Red cap guy looks







maybe he is black caps bitch


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

man, i wonder where that bat landed.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> necroxeon said:
> 
> 
> > damn !!1 Thats a good question ??????
> ...


Nope....I know plenty gay guys and that ain't one of them. I can just tell by the way he looks. Too manly...

Oh yeah, and the guy in the black?


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Blitz023 said:


> man, i wonder where that bat landed.
> [snapback]972423[/snapback]​


Thats the first thing I thought


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Are you kidding me? Both those are so funny they shouldn't be messed with


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

god i just want to kno what the hell was goin through that kids head when he did that...... "errrrrr im goin to stick my head in my desk chair so it gets stuck and i look like a damn moron." god the kid just looks like a damn idot. man it makes me mad when kids are that dumb.
J-Rod


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Photoshop anyone? I dont have it so no go for me.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

no photoshp hers


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> > necroxeon said:
> ...


Aren't you 14? How many homosexuals do you know??


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i think he allready stated he was gay... i could be wrong... but i think he did.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> i think he allready stated he was gay... i could be wrong... but i think he did.
> [snapback]973916[/snapback]​


He's 14! Is it possible to be gay at 14??


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

this is true. well i hope it is atleast.........


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > i think he allready stated he was gay... i could be wrong... but i think he did.
> ...


Your Living Proof.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Freak said:
> ...


You're.

Douche.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


Damn you use that word a lot. Whats with you and the word douche? ya douche.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fido said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...


And your* constant use of the







emoticon screams repressed **** but I don't say anything about it.

*DC, this is where "your" is appropriate.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> i think he allready stated he was gay... i could be wrong... but i think he did.
> [snapback]973916[/snapback]​


Where? When? How?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > i think he allready stated he was gay... i could be wrong... but i think he did.
> ...


Is it possible to be straight at 14?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


Lame. Learn how to use a sentence, dipshit.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Freak said:
> ...


ummm so you r





















um how do you know when you r 14?


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Bet your fathers proud.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


?? No need to get angry man, you're the one who called me gay.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

celticwarrior said:


> Bet your fathers proud.
> [snapback]975155[/snapback]​


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: wow alot of bs and no photshop


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

hiphopn said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


You all jump to conclusions. I've never came right out and said I was...


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Theres way to much **** bullshit on this forum.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


Who said I was getting angry?


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> hiphopn said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


well you never did but if someone was calling me gay i would definatlly be jumpin up to say im not. so i take it you are.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

hiphopn said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > hiphopn said:
> ...


_*he reads through and decides not to leave a comment on this topic any longer*_


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

hes


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thank you, children, for causing us all to puke away a few more brain cells.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> photshop these bad boys.., ready set go


And everyone just stayed at the starting line, arguing about who was gay.









I really was looking forward to some photoshop expertise like we saw with the big butt lady on the motorcycle. That was some good stuff!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

the kid sent me a PM about what does a cherry mean. and in it he pritty much stated he was gay. he told me he didnt have to worry about poping a GIRLS cherry because ...... then he put up the GHEY sign...

and dont get on my ass about that i dont give a f*ck just stating what he said to me... so CHILL OUT b4 u post penis lovers haha.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> the kid sent me a PM about what does a cherry mean. and in it he pritty much stated he was gay. he told me he didnt have to worry about poping a GIRLS cherry because ...... then he put up the GHEY sign...
> 
> and dont get on my ass about that i dont give a f*ck just stating what he said to me... so CHILL OUT b4 u post penis lovers haha.
> [snapback]975656[/snapback]​


What???? I did *NOT!!!!!!! *You PM'ed me first of all and voluntarily told me that when I was viewing another topic, and I left a few smart remarks, like " Yeah, I don't even wanna know what the heck it is" and "Knowing you guys, it probably ain't pretty"!!! And what the heck is all this talk about me reffering myself as being gay????? I am really pi**ed now!!! Do you know how everyone is gonna look at my posts now? *TRASH!!! *Just because of a reputation that you gave* ME*. Thanks, I hope that you are happy!!!!

MODS, PLEASE LOCK THIS BEFORE IT GETS UGLIER!!!!

Sorry the topic ended this way, after all I wasn't the one that brought it up!!!
~Taylor~


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

lol sorry kid u made ur PM seem like u were and u wernt fighting it at all....... thus people assumed which they shouldnt have....

TAYLOR ISNT GAY...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> the kid sent me a PM about what does a cherry mean.
> [snapback]975656[/snapback]​


I wonder oh I wonder what the words "private" and "message" mean when you put them together... we may just never know


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

hahaha. i might be able to dig it up i dont think i deleted it.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

this is what was sent to me.....

"Yeah, I don't think I'm ever gonna have that problem anyway supergay.gif lmao.gif I nearly threw up in my mouth when you told me that, but you learn something everyday......unfortunately.... glare.gif" -taylor

sorry if i got the wrong idea....









and just bec someone is gay wouldnt mean we would look at there post's differently hahaha. idiot,


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> this is what was sent to me.....
> 
> "Yeah, I don't think I'm ever gonna have that problem anyway supergay.gif lmao.gif I nearly threw up in my mouth when you told me that, but you learn something everyday......unfortunately.... glare.gif" -taylor
> 
> ...


Whatever, I can make things up too. I have an imagination.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ha im sorry.:nod:

i didnt make that up hahahahaha


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> this is what was sent to me.....
> 
> "Yeah, I don't think I'm ever gonna have that problem anyway supergay.gif lmao.gif I nearly threw up in my mouth when you told me that, but you learn something everyday......unfortunately.... glare.gif" -taylor
> 
> ...


Hey, when do I ever sign my name -Taylor? Ha, got caught in a lie didn't ya?
~Taylor~
(see with ~ not -)
You know what, I'm done with this childish argumant. Things can go on forever..


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

kid dont f*ck with me... want me to take a screen shot of it u p*ssy?

i said sorry.... dont push buttons.

that reply is due to annoying PM's....


----------



## macdaddy_balla_fasheezy (Feb 4, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Do you know how everyone is gonna look at my posts now? *TRASH!!!
> [snapback]975717[/snapback]​*


*

haha, i always thought they were kinda ridiculous!*


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how everyone is gonna look at my posts now? *TRASH!!!
> ...


*
haha seriously.*


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


*
Seriously as in a question mark to him? Or seriously to me that they are indeed rediculous?*


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

just flaming u.... stop whinning.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

um so he is gay? lol man just tell us if u are. god what is this all about? be proud of who u r and stop p*ssy footin around. or penis footin or whatever you do. man! i guess there is no photoshoppin. o well i think this thread has made me laugh a couple times.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> just flaming u.... stop whinning.
> [snapback]975769[/snapback]​


I'm not, I just wanna know your honest opinion. Honestly tell me if my posts are CRAP. Another member suggested that they were a few days ago, oh, doctorvspec or something like that thought that they weren't that good or something. I don't know exactly what he told me.
~Taylor~


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

there not crap. really i dont put that much thought into ur post's... dont worry about it who gives a f*ck if someone thinks ur post is crap... its one f*cking person. and if its more than one person who cares... AS LONG AS A MOD DOESNT LOCK IT AND BOOT U, UR GOOD.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> there not crap. really i dont put that much thought into ur post's... dont worry about it who gives a f*ck if someone thinks ur post is crap... its one f*cking person. and if its more than one person who cares... AS LONG AS A MOD DOESNT LOCK IT AND BOOT U, UR GOOD.
> [snapback]975781[/snapback]​


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:
> ...


*

Your posts are not as bad as Fresh2salt.

I sware he posts just to get his post count up...









Fresh2salts Pointless Posts Link*


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Beleive it or not I suck at this, beleive it or not.









View attachment 56658


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Dunno, you can put your own story with the picture.......


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > the kid sent me a PM about what does a cherry mean. and in it he pritty much stated he was gay. he told me he didnt have to worry about poping a GIRLS cherry because ...... then he put up the GHEY sign...
> ...


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

EDIT: Never mind........messed up


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Let me just correct this thread: Everyone who partook in the "gay" conversing is gay. Now go hug a tree and be happy


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Let me just correct this thread: Everyone who partook in the "gay" conversing is gay. Now go hug a tree and be happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they would be happier hugging a biker named Bruce


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i sure would!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

We need a "worst thread ever" contest...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

yes yes we do.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Why bother,this one will do fine


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> We need a "worst thread ever" contest...
> [snapback]976283[/snapback]​


This is by far the worst thread I've ever seen. It makes it much worse when you are the main subject in it though.....me...


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > We need a "worst thread ever" contest...
> ...


Taylor - just a little advice for you, although you have every right to keep replying to these peoples remarks..... if I were you I would just stop, and this thread will end alot quicker


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

so what is the outcome?? is he gay or not?

sorry, i was just curious... LOL


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> so what is the outcome?? is he gay or not?
> 
> sorry, i was just curious... LOL
> [snapback]976842[/snapback]​


Yes he is

good job, johndeer and dwarfcat, btw


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

dwarfcat said:


> Dunno, you can put your own story with the picture.......
> [snapback]976088[/snapback]​


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> We need a "worst thread ever" contest...
> [snapback]976283[/snapback]​


Do we really?

I think a challenge would be, "The best thread ever" or even more so "The most intellectual thread ever..."

Now those would be something.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i think everyone has been flamed in a thread. and this wont be ur last time ur a winey bitch haha..... so deal with it.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > so what is the outcome?? is he gay or not?
> ...


Thanks, thats my best work.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> > necroxeon said:
> ...


this is what made me think he was gay.

i have this gay friend, and whenever we go anywhere, he is always pointing out dudes who are gay, and i'm always like, wtf, he just looks like a regular dude. i think gay people have a "gay radar" if you will. obviously taylors wasn't going off this time.

*but nobody takes me seriously anyway, cause michael jackson touched my who-who*


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Its not 'gay radar' it's just he has a better sense of smell than you and can smell the essence of poop coming from their crotches.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ccoralli said:


> this is what made me think he was gay.
> 
> i have this gay friend, and whenever we go anywhere, he is always pointing out dudes who are gay, and i'm always like, wtf, he just looks like a regular dude. i think gay people have a *"gay radar"* if you will. obviously taylors wasn't going off this time.
> 
> ...


also known as 'gaydar' lol. i have a couple of gay guy friends who are incredible at pointing other gays out.... although my friend greg and i have a bit of a competition going because mine is pretty well attuned (i guess from hanging out with him and his boyfriend for so long). thus far the score stands at 12 pronounced 'kills' for him, and 10 for me..... i WILL win this damn game some day.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

are you proud of this "gaydar"??:rock:

I heard that they were going to come out with an electric device called "gaydar" that lets other people know your "compatibility" with a sound or something...


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

it's called a shot-gun


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> it's called a shot-gun
> [snapback]978277[/snapback]​


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> > this is what made me think he was gay.
> ...


Go down Castro street in San Francisco, youll surpass him in 2 seconds flat


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

just my opinion fido, but i agree with whoever it was that said you have an obsession with the schlong stroking. seems to me that you have something on your mind all the time....

and taylor, sorry dude, but you sound a little gay to me. the way you are whining about being picked on, the constant checking of everyone else's opinion of you. sounds like a lot of gay people i know. you might be too young to know you are gay or face the fact that you could be gay. and if you arent gay...dont even worry about it. this is the damn internet and you will in all probability never meet anyone on here in your life.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

DominatorRhom said:


> just my opinion fido, but i agree with whoever it was that said you have an obsession with the schlong stroking. seems to me that you have something on your mind all the time....
> 
> and taylor, sorry dude, but you sound a little gay to me. the way you are whining about being picked on, the* constant checking of everyone else's opinion of you.* sounds like a lot of gay people i know. you might be too young to know you are gay or face the fact that you could be gay. and if you arent gay...dont even worry about it. this is the damn internet and you will in all probability never meet anyone on here in your life.
> [snapback]978786[/snapback]​


I thought I only asked once? What makes you think I am, other than the whining, because it's kinda hard for me to believe that you can think that through the internet, when you don't even know me!?!? I guess that last question relates to the constant asking of everone else's opnion of me doesn't it? 
~Taylor~


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> DominatorRhom said:
> 
> 
> > just my opinion fido, but i agree with whoever it was that said you have an obsession with the schlong stroking. seems to me that you have something on your mind all the time....
> ...


waa waaa waaaaaa


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> DominatorRhom said:
> 
> 
> > just my opinion fido, but i agree with whoever it was that said you have an obsession with the schlong stroking. seems to me that you have something on your mind all the time....
> ...


Taylor I just wanted you to know I won't discriminate because you're gay. I am completely comfortable with your homosexuality


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > DominatorRhom said:
> ...


Jeez;the place is full of them.Get a room!!!!!


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok - this may help to clear up a few things in this thread - please take this quiz, to see just exactly how gay you are:

gay-o-meter quiz


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

I am, by the way "a straight-laced girlie girl with just a hint of my butch side sometimes popping out " ok, I can deal with that, I guess!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

16% lol

"way too straight mate"


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

man u beat me im 20%...... at first when the meter thing was going up while it loaded i was freaking out thinking i was gonna be 100%... hahahaha


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> are you proud of this "gaydar"??:rock:
> 
> I heard that they were going to come out with an electric device called "gaydar" that lets other people know your "compatibility" with a sound or something...
> [snapback]977953[/snapback]​


Yah, read about that - some kind of beeping mp3 player or sumthin? Friggin GAY!!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > are you proud of this "gaydar"??:rock:
> ...


u know how they tell if someones gay.... if they buy one of those.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

im not too sure... ask Taylor.. he seems to know alot...


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

25% gay. it had to be that redecorating thing and the trimming of the pubic hair. lol


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

100% gay? Am I reading that right? There's now way that's possible, and a lot of those I just had to randomly pick, such as the "sex" ones, so maybe that pushed it over the edge.... Oh yeah, maybe my nickname too.... I get called Tator-Tot and Tay Tay by my friends...








~Taylor~


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> 100% gay? Am I reading that right? There's now way that's possible, and a lot of those I just had to randomly pick, such as the "sex" ones, so maybe that pushed it over the edge.... Oh yeah, maybe my nickname too.... I get called Tator-Tot and Tay Tay by my friends...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you gay or not?

Yes or no just end this right here.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

does it really matter if hes gay or not, taylor dont feel the need to tell people about your private life. Just drop it guys


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> 100% gay? Am I reading that right? There's now way that's possible, and a lot of those I just had to randomly pick, such as the "sex" ones, so maybe that pushed it over the edge.... Oh yeah, maybe my nickname too.... I get called Tator-Tot and Tay Tay by my friends...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, I screwed up, so I have to retake it. I didn't go to the results page..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> does it really matter if hes gay or not, taylor dont feel the need to tell people about your private life. Just drop it guys
> [snapback]980265[/snapback]​


I'm more curious than anything, I never knew someone could be and fully know that they're gay at 14. I thought it was usually 18+...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok, I took it and got 96%.. I even took the dog one, and it looks like I've even made my dog gay...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Ok, I took it and got 96%.. I even took the dog one, and it looks like I've even made my dog gay...
> [snapback]980294[/snapback]​


man o man, you keep saying you arent gay...and bitchin when someone else does. but then you blatently hint that you are gay. i would like to know now since you are taking this thing back and forth constantly.

i think i took that quiz a little while ago and got a 30% or something.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

if u wernt gay u wouldnt come back in here and drop bombs like.... i got a 100 on the gay test...


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

sorry sheriff, but all i can think about when i see your avatar is "ok now, turn and cough"


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

DominatorRhom said:


> sorry sheriff, but all i can think about when i see your avatar is "ok now, turn and cough"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i know i cant wait till i can put little labels over the skull because im putting that there...

LED ZEPPELIN MO FUCKA's


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> man u beat me im 20%...... at first when the meter thing was going up while it loaded i was freaking out thinking i was gonna be 100%... hahahaha
> [snapback]980022[/snapback]​


AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! yeah when i took it and saw it go all the way up to 100 i was like







wow...... man....... this sucks........ im 100% gay. then i finally figured it out 10 mins. later after being bumed out for getting 100% on the gay test that u have to click next. haha man that was funny. 25% here.
J-Rod


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah that def scared me.... i was shocked.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

damn gays and their daddy for making their gay ass their the ones who sit buy f*cking asshole while bush fucks us all in the asshole!! the ones who take sh*t cuz they aint manly enough!!


----------



## Adam (Dec 23, 2004)

Bush? Not even close to the right forum but have some respect for the office, even if you don't respect the man in office he is still every American's president.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> if u wernt gay u wouldnt come back in here and drop bombs like.... i got a 100 on the gay test...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't get 100%....I made the same mistake you did by not going to the results page, because it was loading. I re-took it and got lower, but not much...


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Ok, I took it and got 96%.. I even took the dog one, and it looks like I've even made my dog gay...
> [snapback]980294[/snapback]​










your little shitzu?







here pooooooochie poochie!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > if u wernt gay u wouldnt come back in here and drop bombs like.... i got a 100 on the gay test...
> ...


man, ur a total ***... stop denying it...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Freak said:
> ...


what are you doing - gaybashing ? And I thought you were a liberal


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

so are you saying that you are a conservative? which Non-denom "christian" church do you go to...?

I see...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> so are you saying that you are a conservative? which Non-denom "christian" church do you go to...?
> 
> I see...
> [snapback]981234[/snapback]​


HUH ?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

you are assuming that all liberals support Gays...

Well then I am assuming that all conservatives are christians...

liberals can be christian... and not like gays...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> you are assuming that all liberals support Gays...
> 
> Well then I am assuming that all conservatives are christians...
> 
> ...


Point well taken; although I have to say I've yet to meet a single homophobic liberal, while I have encountered plenty of non-christian conservatives


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice to meet you...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Nice to meet you...
> [snapback]981255[/snapback]​


hehehehehe :laugh:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

OK dude, but now I am starting to think the reason you didn't want Bush to win is cause Cheney's daughter is a *****


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> OK dude, but now I am starting to think the reason you didn't want Bush to win is cause Cheney's daughter is a *****
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why i didnt vote for him. Cant stand a ****.

kidding


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> OK dude, but now I am starting to think the reason you didn't want Bush to win is cause Cheney's daughter is a *****
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL oh fo sho....









I dont vote like that... I was after who I thought would do a better job...

not to say that I was right...








but ya never know


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

piranhaqueen said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I took it and got 96%.. I even took the dog one, and it looks like I've even made my dog gay...
> ...










Yup, she's a great dog...


----------

